# Fehlermeldung nach Neuinstallation von Eclipse/bestehenden Projekten...



## aquarium1974 (25. Jul 2012)

Hallo Forum!

Nach einer Windows7-Neuinstallation versuche ich Eclipse/Android wieder zum laufen zu bringen.
Geht auch schon fast alles wieder.

Aber wenn ich meine Projekte, die ich vorher entwickelt habe wieder auf das Smartphone laden will kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung. Erst mal mußte ich das Package mit adb uninstall [Packagename] deinstallieren, ok, dann beim neuinstallieren ein Fehler.
Warum?

Auf der Konsole scheint alles ok zu sein:


```
[2012-07-25 20:07:12 - BlitzKnolle V1.0] Android Launch!
[2012-07-25 20:07:12 - BlitzKnolle V1.0] adb is running normally.
[2012-07-25 20:07:12 - BlitzKnolle V1.0] Performing com.android.blitzknolle_v1_0.Test1Activity activity launch
[2012-07-25 20:07:12 - BlitzKnolle V1.0] Automatic Target Mode: using device 'HT141RX00163'
[2012-07-25 20:07:13 - BlitzKnolle V1.0] Application already deployed. No need to reinstall.
[2012-07-25 20:07:13 - BlitzKnolle V1.0] Starting activity com.android.blitzknolle_v1_0.Test1Activity on device HT141RX00163
[2012-07-25 20:07:13 - BlitzKnolle V1.0] ActivityManager: Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] cmp=com.android.blitzknolle_v1_0/.Test1Activity }
```


----------



## schlingel (26. Jul 2012)

Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich das Problem noch nie. Aber wenn man diesem Post glauben darf, dann kann's an zwei Sachen liegen:

1. Du verwendest eine externe Library/Jar welche diesen Fehler auslöst. (Unwahrscheinlich, hatte schon viele Troubles mit Libraries, das war noch nicht dabei.)
2. Du hast nur Java 7 installiert weshalb dies auch zum Kompilieren verwendet wird. Android kann zur Zeit allerdings nur Java 6.

Also, check noch einmal welche JDKs du installiert hast und welches für deine Android-Projekte verwendet wird. Wenn's das nicht ist, poste einmal die JARs die du von Dritten verwendest.


----------



## aquarium1974 (26. Jul 2012)

Danke für die Antwort!!!!

zu 1)
Wie kann ich denn rausfinden, welche externen Libs ich eingebunden habe? :bahnhof:
Wie sehe ich was nicht zum Java/Android-Standardumfang gehört?
Ich habe welche eingebunden, weiß aber nich mehr wie die heißen. Irgendsowas kryptsiches halt...
Ist halt schon ein bischen her.... *smile
Kann man den Quellcode danach durchscannen? Sowas wie: Zeige mal alle externen Libs an?
Außerdem müßte ich doch nen Fehler kriegen, wenn ich auf ext. Libs zugreife und der Compiler die gar nicht finden kann?!?!? ???:L


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.ByteArrayOutputStream;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.sql.Date;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.Iterator;
import java.util.List;

import javax.mail.MessagingException;

//import com.android.test1;
//import com.android.test1.R;
import com.android.blitzknolle_v1_0.*;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.app.AlertDialog;
import android.app.PendingIntent.OnFinished;
import android.content.ContentValues;
import android.content.Context;
import android.content.DialogInterface;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.database.Cursor;
import android.database.SQLException;
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase;
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteStatement;
import android.graphics.Bitmap;
import android.graphics.BitmapFactory;
import android.graphics.Matrix;
import android.graphics.Typeface;
import android.widget.Toast;
import android.location.Address;
import android.location.Geocoder;
import android.location.Location;
import android.location.LocationListener;
import android.location.LocationManager;
import android.net.ConnectivityManager;
import android.net.NetworkInfo;
import android.net.Uri;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.os.Environment;
import android.os.Handler;
import android.provider.MediaStore;
import android.telephony.TelephonyManager;
import android.util.Log;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.MenuInflater;
import android.view.MenuItem;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.view.View.OnFocusChangeListener;
import android.widget.AdapterView;
import android.widget.ArrayAdapter;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.CheckBox;
import android.widget.EditText;
import android.widget.ImageView;
import android.widget.Spinner;
import android.widget.TextView;
import android.widget.AdapterView.OnItemSelectedListener;
```


zu 2)
Was heißt denn "nur" Java 7? Installiert ist Java 6...

javac -version: javac 1.6.0_10

Noch ne Idee?

Gruss 

Peter


----------

